# #aeroiseverything - New bike from Specialized?



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

For those who haven't seen the posts by Specialized:
Specialized Bicycles's post on Vine
Specialized Bicycles's post on Vine
Specialized Bicycles's post on Vine
Photo by iamspecialized • Instagram

It's been over two years since Specialized released the Venge, almost two since the Tarmac was released and we haven't seen a new TT bike from the big S for a long time. What's it going to be?


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Malformed links. Go with a straight http://


----------



## Chris96 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fixed, thanks


----------



## Sean Vill (May 10, 2002)

6:30PM PST tonight is the live webcast!

URL:*Live Connect <http://specialized.liveconnectevent.com/> *
Password: *aero1974

#iamspecialized
#aeroiseverything


----------



## blitzinger (May 6, 2013)

Was this just the unveiling of the wind tunnel? I haven't seen anything about a new bike


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks that way.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Yep, they just announced they built their own wind tunnel. I'd be looking for something more down the line for changes to existing frame designs.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

There is the new Cavendish Venge but that amounts to a limited edition paint job.

Hardly worth the wait if you own a paint of green airfix paint and a thin brush.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

In fairness, a wind tunnel is actually a pretty big deal. There aren't that many in the US.
OTOH, I was hoping for something more, ah, viscerally exciting.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I agree, With their own wind tunnel, they can test aerodynamics of everything they design. Frames, wheels, helmets, etc.


----------

